# GSL Filling Up



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I'm curious just how much the lake will come up this spring? There is already water on the South end where water hasn't been in years. Anybody have any guesses as to how far the lake will fill at the WMA's? The next 4-6 weeks will be interesting to see just how much flooding occurs and where the water ends up. I'm pretty sure the guys that hunt by Saltair won't have to walk as far this year.


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

The BR is right to the top of its bank and has been for weeks.... the crazy part is we haven't even begun to melt snow yet..... The park below my house that is on the BR was flooded with carp swimming in the ball diamond... LOTS OF WATER!!!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

They are letting water out of all the reservoirs as quickly as they can to make room for the run off that hasn't started as yet. Cutler was pouring as much as I've ever seen down the Bear River. Water is pouring out of Willard Bay into the spur. The water level at the spur is getting very close to the Willard Gun Club building.

All the indicators are pointing to flooding! I predict a very good waterfowl season this fall.


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

I can not believe the amount of water already in the Bear River. I can't imagine what the river bottoms will look like once the snow starts to melt. I took the boat out yesterday to check wood duck boxes and was taking shortcuts through fields that have only held cows and horses before. Now they are covered in 3 feet of water. It was nice to cut down on the walking and just drive to boxes that were once a 1-200yd walk. 8) 

We will have lots more water to enjoy this coming waterfowl season but the down side is that there may not be any good field hunting seeing how the farmers in this valley still can't get into their fields to plant.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Here is a link to conditions at the GSL Marina

http://www.gslmarina.com/WaterWatch2010 ... fault.aspx

Lots of good info on there. The lake is already up 3.5 feet from where it was last October. They are predicing another two feet before the water year is over.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

*BRING ON THE WATER BABY. LET IT RAIN *


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

wow what a water year!

on the flip side, think about how much bullrush we are going to loose on the lake shore. the huntable waterline is going to be in the phrag...


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

The good thing with all of this water to is that people will be more spread out. Now if we can just get the nasty phrag out of here.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

yep, and if wishes were fishes...


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

So, it looks like they're forecasting the lake to reach nearly 4199'. Where does that put it in relation to the FB dike?


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

That should be lapping at the base of the Turpin dike at 4199ish. If the summer is normal, we will lose a couple of feet and end up with 4197 ish by fall. This puts the waters up in the phragmites. Longgun has a point in his observation about the good vegetation being gone and the phrag being the only thing available.
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

would it help to spray or burn the phragmites before the water gets to them? I know phrag is a very resilient weed, just wondering if it would make a difference or not.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Fowlmouth said:


> would it help to spray or burn the phragmites before the water gets to them? I know phrag is a very resilient weed, just wondering if it would make a difference or not.


short answer: No

Long answer: $$$$$$$$$$$$, spray, spray spray then Burn baby burn


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

rjefre said:


> Longgun has a point in his observation about the good vegetation being gone and the phrag being the only thing available.
> R


Thanks R but i was just reiterating what Darin had said to me earlier in the week, it will be nice to spread folks out but the birds are going to be difficult to scout. I wonder if they will holdover very well or just bounce and out?

What im really afraid of is more wet, wet, wet, and then a heat snap right into the eighties! -)O(- Katie bar the door! and pass the sandbags!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

[quote="Longgun
What im really afraid of is more wet, wet, wet, and then a heat snap right into the eighties! -)O(- Katie bar the door! and pass the sandbags![/quote]

More people should be concerned about this as well, especially those living in flood zones. At this point I don't think it's a matter of if, but when. The next 4 weeks will be very interesting. o-||


----------



## LETTER-RIP (Sep 14, 2007)

Just curious, but if the lake comes up to the phrag line on the turpin and other impoundments, wont the salt water kill it?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah, I've heard the dwr guys say the lake coming up will kill a lot of that crap. when the lake was higher back in the day all that stuff was gone. why won't it do the same thing again?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm no scientist, but isn't saltwater more dense than fresh water? If so, the fresh water will be on top, which is where the flooding occurs. If that's the case, it may not be salty enough to kill off some of that vegetation. Not to be a pessimist, because it would be awesome if it did kill off the phrag.


----------



## Swaner (Sep 10, 2007)

I did a quick Google search on salt water killing phrag and it looks like it does. Several places back east have done marsh restoration projects by flooding the ponds with sea water to kill off the phrag. Both Virginia and Connecticut have used this technique.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

Salt water will kill phrag. This high runoff event that will be happening next month will not be salt water. The best chance of salinity mixing will be in Ogden Bay due to its close proximity to the salty waters of Fremont Island. I am hoping for the best, but I've been to a lot of meetings lately that included the best experts that the state has to offer...they do not think salinty levels will raise significantly. High waters do not equate to salty waters in the short term, unfortunately.
R


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Well,, I'll keep my fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I think the areas I hunt, the lake coming up will choke down a lot of phrag. it used to when the lake was higher. when the lake is low all that stuff grows like crazy.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I'll cross my fingers too! Anything is possible.
R


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

The lake looks absolutely beautiful again on the south shore.......waves of blue water, not that brown ugly water we have seen for the last several years. It's only going to get better too with the run off happening.


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

It's going to be a good year! Mother nature has been wanting to fill the GSL for a while now. I have optimistic thoughts about this coming waterfowl season. Overall I think more birds will stay longer during the migration. Who cares if they are not concentrated in areas. Spreading the birds out is better in the long run. Just need to get through the next 3-4 weeks of runoff and we will be in good shape. I am happy to see the water.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Just a quick update on water levels at the GSL Marina:

Current Water Level 4198.0' and Rising 
Water Level on January 1st 4194.5' 
Net Gain (Or Loss) since January 1st 3.5' 
Lowest Recorded (stable) level for the year 4193.6' Late October

Here is the kicker:

CURRENT SNOWPACK STATS

Snowpack % of Normal for Whole GSL Drainage 599%

Snowpack % of Normal for Bear River Basin 591% 
Snowpack % of Normal for Weber/Ogden Basin 565% 
Snowpack % of Normal for Provo/Jordan 659%

http://www.gslmarina.com/WaterWatch2010 ... fault.aspx

WOW! It looks like 4199' should be reached if not exceeded by the time all this snow melts. That is a lot of water!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

How high did it get in 83?


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> How high did it get in 83?


I believe it was approx 4211 feet or so at the time of the major flooding. 
http://www.ksl.com/emedia/slc/2491/249103/24910333.jpg


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

It will be interesting to see if the teal #'s on the lake are higher this year. There were more teal around when the water level was up in years past. Also I wonder if cholera/botulism will be less of a problem late summer this year with the increased level of water.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Fowlmouth said:


> It will be interesting to see if the teal #'s on the lake are higher this year. There were more teal around when the water level was up in years past. Also I wonder if cholera/botulism will be less of a problem late summer this year with the increased level of water.


Isn't temperature more of a factor with botulism than water levels? Not trying to be argumentative, just curious.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Chaser said:


> Fowlmouth said:
> 
> 
> > It will be interesting to see if the teal #'s on the lake are higher this year. There were more teal around when the water level was up in years past. Also I wonder if cholera/botulism will be less of a problem late summer this year with the increased level of water.
> ...


You are correct... botulism is caused by bacteria that live in warm waters that have a low oxygen content. Hopefully the expanding lake will spread the ducks out and give them a better chance of survival if there is a botulism outbreak.


----------

